# help identifying bike



## bud poe (Apr 12, 2010)

Just scored this bike at the Portland Swap Meet, was wondering if anyone knows if Wards Hawthorne ever produced a lightweight frame like this?  Haven't investigated the "blackout" New Departure hubs yet, I'm thinking they could've been rattle canned, as well as the skip tooth sprocket.  It's got the rear facing dropouts and adjusting screws, I've been told that almost always indicates a pre war frame in ballon tire bikes but don't really know when it comes to lightweight frames.  Look at the saddle on that thing, and the bars and grips are cool too...Any info would be appreciated... http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_QwhHJVf10Sw/S8J3Loi_X8I/AAAAAAAAAGY/QRIQcPthEVk/s1600/IMG_3063.JPG


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 13, 2010)

bud poe said:


> Just scored this bike at the Portland Swap Meet, was wondering if anyone knows if Wards Hawthorne ever produced a lightweight frame like this?  Haven't investigated the "blackout" New Departure hubs yet, I'm thinking they could've been rattle canned, as well as the skip tooth sprocket.  It's got the rear facing dropouts and adjusting screws, I've been told that almost always indicates a pre war frame in ballon tire bikes but don't really know when it comes to lightweight frames.  Look at the saddle on that thing, and the bars and grips are cool too...Any info would be appreciated... http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_QwhHJVf10Sw/S8J3Loi_X8I/AAAAAAAAAGY/QRIQcPthEVk/s1600/IMG_3063.JPG




Neat! That's a wartime bike, basic diamond frame, and no chrome. You can usually tell if the hubs have been repainted, because it's probably close to impossible to repaint the white letters stamped into the hub and brake arm perfectly! It looks from the sprocket to be made by Cleveland Welding for Ward's. Great find!


----------



## bud poe (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool, so you think the Wards Hawthorne badge is correct?  I'll post more pics with more details soon.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## bud poe (Apr 14, 2010)

So, I'm sure someone has "restored" this one, definitely some weirdness going on @ the seatpost area.  The bars/chainring/hubs appear to have never been chromed, all black but probably blacked again with rattlecan.  Any Idea as to it's relative value?  I'm thinking I'll set it up with a brooks saddle and some cooler pedals and have a descent little lightweight single speed.  I'm stoked on having the skiptooth setup on a roadbike...check the pics and let me know what you guys think...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/25188425@N08/?saved=1


----------



## bud poe (Apr 20, 2010)

So, does anyone know what it's worth?  Not planning on getting rid of it, just curious...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 20, 2010)

That'll look sweet with a brooks! Value wise, maybe $150 since it's been repainted. Lightwieght bikes are iffy because the demand isn't very high, unless it's a Raliegh or Schwinn Breeze.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah, I think so too.  I've always wanted an early lightweight, I'm stoked on the blackout components and the skiptooth set-up, cant wait to get the saddle, some different pedals (what pedals should I be looking for anyway?) and some white "skinny" tires...Thanks for your help!


----------

